# Heavy hair algae and GSA problem, pls HELP



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you have any Amano shrimp in the tank? They like to eat hair algae. Get half a dozen. Fun to watch, too.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

2 or so Mollies and a day and that will be almost gone just don't feed. Hair Algae is their specialty lol.


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)

Since I started dosing PPS Pro, the algae's grow seems under control. But they are not dying away, just grow a lot slower.

Thinking of to AlgaeFix it and see if they come back.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

Algaefix killed a bunch of my fish....be careful with it!


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)

WoW really? Dose as instruction would cause fish death?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

I know the flagfish and SAE will eat this type of algae. Had a nasty outbreak with some brown algae in my breeder box at one time. Got 1 flagfish and he took care of most of the algae in less than a week. 

If the algae have started to slow down then start trying to take out as much as you can. Get a new and clean toothbrush and start swirling them like cotton candy.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

i was having a similar issue with hair algae on my christmas moss. i tried a bunch of
non chemical approaches without success and a friend recommended algae destroyer
advanced: http://www.apifishcare.com/product.php?p=details&id=620 
it worked great, didnt hurt my betta, neon tetras, ember tetras, oto's or any of my plants. 
i think my main issue was overfeeding. what i did was cleaned out as much hair algae 
with a tooth brush, then followed bottled instructions, and cut back on amout i was feeding 
since that seemed like my only issue. ive only gave my tank one dose of the algae medication 
and have been good since, no major algae break outs.
heres some info about different algaes:
http://www.apifishcare.com/product.php?p=details&id=620


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)

cool, that's exactly my situation, moss algae is growing on Christmas moss and Singapore moss. I will try that chemical then.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)

I finally get rid of thay fluffy algae. I think 3 things I did contributed to the success. 

First, I started PPS Pro dose consistently. Second, I zoned yhe Amazon Frogbit to stag above moss tree on the left to give it some good shade. Third, I used Algae Destroyer Advanced to clean out the algae. 

The regular fert dosing should be the fix for the cause of that algae. But that will only stop it from growing more, thr chemical is the one to finish them off.

After the algae was all gone the plants have been grow very fast, frogbit had covered two third of the tank. Last week I took most of the frogbit out, the tank looks still pretty good.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------

